# [Resolved] Maximum Ram for windows 98



## Timone

What is the maximum amount of ram that windows 98 can manage??? Someone told me that it could only handle 256MB, to add more to a 98 system was pointless!!! 
Is this a true Statement??

Thanks,
Timone


----------



## net_newsy

That depends on two factors: the amount of memory your computer can handle, and the amount of memory your Windows operating system (OS) can handle. 

First, your computer is designed to hold a maximum amount of RAM. When you look up your computer in the Memory Selector, you will see the system maximum on the page that lists the compatible upgrades for your system. 

Second, the OS maximum, is the maximum amount of memory that your particular version of Windows can handle. 

When purchasing your memory upgrade, ensure you do not exceed the lower of the two maximums (OS & computer maximums.) Too much RAM can lower your system's performance or cause other problems. (In most cases, the system maximum is lower than the OS maximum.) 

Windows 98: 1GB 
Windows 98SE: 1GB


----------



## hewee

No it is 512 MB for Windows 98.

http://www.langa.com/newsletters/2001/2001-06-18.htm#4


----------



## WhitPhil

No, it's 1 GB.

The theoretical limit, from the architecture point of view is 4 GB. @ GB of ram and 2 GB of virtual.
But, the practical limit is 1 GB.
Above that Windows is either unstable or won't boot.

The 512 number comes from a bug with File Cache.
When more than 512MBs of ram is installed, Windows can assign all of the virtual addresses (incorrectly) to Vcache. This will result in Out of Memory errors.
The workaround is to place an upper limit on the File Cache using MaxFileCache in System.ini.


----------



## flavallee

Timone:

Windows 98SE will run just fine with 256 MB of RAM, but if you use a lot of memory-hungry programs, go for 512 MB of RAM - if your computer's motherboard supports it. You can find out how much RAM your computer supports by going here. Having more than 512 MB of RAM is overkill for most people.


----------



## hewee

Thanks WhitPhil


----------



## net_newsy

nice place to visit 

"Out of Memory" Error Messages with Large Amounts of RAM Installed
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q253912

THE MEMORY PAGE!
http://www.webtechgeek.com/center-Frame-Memory-page.htm


----------



## skyman

Here is another good site for info on ram:

http://howto.lycos.com/lycos/topic/1,,5+26=35993+34534,00.html


----------



## pgriffet

from here : http://aumha.org/a/memmgmt.htm



> EXCEPTION No. 3: For systems with more than 1 GB of RAM, the defaults in Windows 98 or ME can cause continuous rebooting of the computer, or to hangs or serial reboots during the Windows upgrade process. To resolve this problem, add a MaxPhysPage=40000 entry in the [386enh] section of SYSTEM.INI. This effectively limits the amount of RAM Windows can access to 1 GB. (Microsoft limits ths recommendation to systems having more than 1.5 GB of RAM, but the solution is to roll it back to 1 GB. See {MSKB 304943}.) Microsoft has now flatly stated that, "Windows Me and Windows 98 are not designed to handle more than 1 GB or RAM. More than 1 GB can lead to potential system instability."


so hewee, 512 MB is NOT a limit for 98/ME


----------



## Timone

Thanks Guys I appreciate the info.

Timone


----------

